# The Next One I'm Getting



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

My wife was looking for something to get me for Christmas so I chose this one. I have a feeling it won't be the only one I get either. She knows what I like.


----------



## Buffalo_Soldier (Nov 13, 2006)

Great choice! Question, Do you know what movment is inside that watch? The standard movment is the 2424 mechanical with 17 jewels. I'd love having that dial with the 2431 automatic movement with 31 jewels.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Buffalo_Soldier said:


> Great choice! Question, Do you know what movment is inside that watch? The standard movment is the 2424 mechanical with 17 jewels. I'd love having that dial with the 2431 automatic movement with 31 jewels.


â€™Starry sky&blackâ€™ Vostok Prestige

Yes, it's the 2424 17 jewel one. I haven't seen an automatic version.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

There is this one though...


----------

